# Sandbox-Prinzip, oder was?



## Rumborak (27. Apr 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gerade für einen Workshop zum Thema Java-Sicherheit ein Applet geschriebne, das Song-Texte von verschiedenen Internetseiten lesen soll. Eigentlich hatte ich gedacht, das würde nur mit einem signierten Applet funktionieren....

Also zum Laden der Dateien verwende ich folgende Funktion:

```
/**
	 * Datei in einen String lesen
	 * 
	 * @param final String fileName
	 * @return String
	 */
	protected String readFile(final String fileName) {

		// Variablen deklarieren:
		StringBuffer strFile = new StringBuffer();
		String strLine = new String();

		// Falls noch kein Song ausgewaehlt wurde:
		if(fileName == "")
			return "Verwende das Menü, um einen Song auszuwählen...";

		// Versuchen, die Datei zu lesen:
		try {

			// Datei oeffnen:
			URL url = new URL(fileName);
			URLConnection link = url.openConnection();
			BufferedReader brInput = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(link.getInputStream()));

			// Zeilenzaehler auf 0 setzen:
			int z=0;

			// Datei zeilenweise lesen:
			while((strLine = brInput.readLine()) != null) {

				// Zeilenumbruch (ab der 2. Zeile) einfuegen:
				if(z>0)
					strFile.append(System.getProperty("line.separator"));

				// Zeile anfuegen:
				strFile.append(strLine);

				// Zeilenzaehler erhoehen:
				z++;
			}

			brInput.close();

		}	catch(MalformedURLException e) { 

			// Fehlermeldung auf der Konsole ausgeben:
			System.err.println(e);

		} catch(IOException e) {

			// Fehlermeldung auf der Konsole ausgeben:
			System.err.println(e);

		}

		// Datei als String zurueckgeben:
		return strFile.toString();
	}
```

Als Parameter wird dieser Funktion die URL zur Datei übergeben, also z. B. "http://home.vxu.se/nbedv97/depp/highhopes.txt". Wieso gibt es da keine Security-Exception.....? :bahnhof:


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (27. Apr 2005)

warum sollte es ? du greifst doch net auf den rechner von nem user zu sondern auf irgendne url


----------



## Rumborak (27. Apr 2005)

Hm... was wäre denn dann in diesem Fall eine Sicherheitsverletzung...?


----------



## finupsen (27. Apr 2005)

hallo,

Ein applet darf auf den host zugreifen, von dem es auch stammt, ansonsten fliegt ne security-exception. 
Dann bleibt nur noch die möglichkeit das applet zu signieren .....


----------



## stev.glasow (27. Apr 2005)

Geht das nicht auch mit Policyies (soll die mehrzahl von Policy sein)?


----------



## Rumborak (28. Apr 2005)

Also mein Test-Applet wird lokal von der Festplatte gestartet - im Applet-Viewer von Eclipse. Die Dateien, die ich einlese liegen auf irgendwelchen Servern, die ich über Google gesucht habe. Da stehen halt dann Song-Texte von verschiedenen Gruppen drin.

Man kann sich die Texte natürlich auch im Browser ansehen. Ich dachte allerdings, daß das mit einem Applet so nicht funktioniert.... ???:L


----------

